# Where to buy S2



## ssach (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, I have a friend who is looking to buy a Cervelo S2 Rival in the NYC area. Most LBS are not budging on price so I wanted to know if anyone had a reputable dealer that might have a 2011 left over or can offer some price consideration (nice way of saying discount) for a 48cm frame.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

SS


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

racycles.com


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought my 48 S2 from RACYCLES about 4 months ago but that size gets snapped up very quickly. If they don't have it no one will. I actually called Cervelo and they didn't even have one.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You looking at September for a 48 S2.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

You could buy an R3 instock 48!

Cervelo Road Bikes


----------



## xom1984 (Apr 27, 2012)

RACycles and artscyclery should have them in stock.


----------

